# Iron cobra



## WhiteWalls (Mar 28, 2012)

I just recently started playing drums (just for fun) and since I don't have my own drumkit I'm using my drummer's, which has iron cobras... is it normal that I find them extremely heavy and clunky? Not only for fast double bass (which I actually find quite comfortable because I can use a lot of bounce from the kick drum), but in general I have to anticipate every hit to be on time unlike many other much cheaper pedals I tried which feel much more natural and responsive.

Considering it's a very expensive pedal and many amazing drummers use it, is what I'm experiencing a "signature" characteristic of the pedal? Could it be set up in a different way to accomodate the fact that I'm a skinny dude and it feels like i'm lifting weights with my feet?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 28, 2012)

Iron Cobra's definitely should not feel like that. Maybe it's his drumhead?


----------



## BillNephew (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like the spring tension is up too high. Also, the floorboard angle might be a bit off as well resulting in that "lifting weights" feel that you're getting from it.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Mar 29, 2012)

The last time I tried using Iron Cobras (7-8 years ago) I felt they were heavy. I couldn't do anything with them. Just personal preference. Different pedals work with different peoples feet differently


----------



## WhiteWalls (Mar 30, 2012)

I talked to a bunch of drummers and they told me that it's just a heavy pedal and I have to deal with it... also my drummer is gym-obsessed so he likes every bit of exercise he can get 

I'll see what I can do with the spring tension, thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 31, 2012)

WhiteWalls said:


> I talked to a bunch of drummers and they told me that it's just a heavy pedal and I have to deal with it... also my drummer is gym-obsessed so he likes every bit of exercise he can get
> 
> I'll see what I can do with the spring tension, thanks a lot guys!


 

It can be many factors spring tension is one and prob the biggest reason why you are having trouble, but some drummers like to alter the factory settings and the board height can be higher then factory which would make it feel heavier and the beater can be farther away from the bass drum (which standard is usually about 45 degrees). Also the fact that hes a drummer and you just started is a big factor too that hes been playing for some time im sure, your calves get muscular and trim. Over the years of double bass drumming i've developed alot of muscle in my calves and just put my spring tension tighter and tighter which in turn makes the pedal more responsive which is better. It is just like weight resistance training. I do proper techniques for bass drumming and people that come over to try to use my axis pedals which are supposed to be light and fast have so much trouble playing they stomp on them like crazy just to get them to hit (which your not supposed to stomp). Good luck with it and maybe go to the local music store and see how the iron cobras there aare set up cause they should be set up factory settings which are very light and fast...but not as fast as my axis .


----------



## oddcam (Apr 2, 2012)

Also, it might need cleaning/oiling. Or the beaters are just very heavy. I believe the stock Iron Cobra beaters are very light, but your drummer may have put on some heavy ones. Or, maybe you're just a pussy. kidding


----------



## CTID (Apr 30, 2012)

It's not just you. That's how cobras are. The footboards are like 1/4" thick iron, they're incredibly heavy and they want to keep going even after you're stopping. They're awesome pedals but they're very heavy pedals.

also wat at the guy above me


----------



## WhiteWalls (Apr 30, 2012)

@ctid: thanks! After playing them for a bit I somewhat got used to them, and they are certainly good pedals, at least I make some exercise 

*MOD EDIT: Do us all a favor and don't quote SPAM. *


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 2, 2012)

iron cobras make my stomach hurt cause how bad they feel to me

check the tension on the springs, as well as the head

being that they're someone elses, you may have to suck it up, or go out and actually buy your own set cause i know i wouldnt want my pedal settings touched


----------



## Sepultorture (May 2, 2012)

I'm jumping in late here, bna di'm not even a drummer. but anytime i've used kick pedals i've never really meshed with chain or strap drive pedals, there's to much...whats the word...dunno let's just call it lack of fast responsiveness fr my liking. i like direc drive pedals, and have loved on the Demon drive pedals for sometime. for the flexibility customization, aswell as responsiveness to my playing.

gave Iron Cobras a whirl cus a couple drummer buddies said they are the be all end all, and like guitars and amps, it comes down to weather you mesh well with them or not, and Iron Cobras felt like they weren't up to my style and needs.


----------



## Enselmis (May 2, 2012)

Weiiird. I'm in a pretty much identical situation right now except that the Iron Cobras I'm playing on feel wayyyyy too light. I really prefer the pearl eliminators, not the demon drive though.


----------



## CTID (May 3, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> I'm jumping in late here, bna di'm not even a drummer. but anytime i've used kick pedals i've never really meshed with chain or strap drive pedals, there's to much...whats the word...dunno let's just call it lack of fast responsiveness fr my liking. *i like direc drive pedals, and have loved on the Demon drive pedals for sometime. for the flexibility customization, aswell as responsiveness to my playing.*



Don't we all. The problem with that though, is that direct drive pedals are in the $500-800 price range, whereas Cobras and Eliminators, etc. are in the $300-400 range.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 3, 2012)

TRUE, but i'd still pay every cent to make sure i get what i need


----------

